# Intense pain from prop injection



## Moneytoblow (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been on Test prop for about a week and I've done quads twice and I decided to do a calf injection. Usually I feel some site soreness from prop the next day but today was totally different. I pinned 70mg of prop +30mg of BW in my calf with a 23g 1 and 1/2 inch needle.. I stuck the needle mostly in and injected and I felt slight pain for the first 10min, then much more throbbing pain an hour later.. I had to take some NSAIDs and it seemed to help, and I managed to get my arm workout in. After I came home I've been unable to walk on my leg from the pain in my calf.. Any ideas on what the deal is?


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 31, 2011)

I have done Test Prop a few times even suspension.
Leaves my chest thigh and delts sore.

From what i hear no matter what you inject into your calf it hurts a lot !
Don't do it again is all i would say.


----------



## blazer (Mar 31, 2011)

I find prop a very sore injection and get PIP for a day or 2 afterwards. I find putting a heat pad on the area and gentle massage helps.
No way I'd pin my calf though" ouch"


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 31, 2011)

Homey, Prop depend'n on where you get it for the most part are just painful PEROID.

Now as far as inject'n prop ( or winny, suspen, even tren A) into your calf, thats a no no. 
But you know your limits .................I'd hope.

Peace and Love


----------



## popeyestrength (Mar 31, 2011)

omg, injecting prop into your calf muscle.  you were just asking for it.  OUCH


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

Poke in the butt cheek alternating sides, and rub the area for a minute or two afterwords. Oh, and inject slowly!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 31, 2011)

i hate prop but love it..if you have sterile oil try cutting it with that..helps for me


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 31, 2011)

lol im about to run prop for my first cycle...should be a blast


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 31, 2011)

Man i hardly got any sleep last night it hurt so much... This is day2 and I'm pretty much bound to my chair or bed because I can't walk. I dont know why I thought the calf would be ok, I just thought id try something new.   the pain is beginning to make me rage


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude, stick with LARGER muscle groups, and if need be split your dosages so you aren't putting to much in one area... That shit has to disperse an move through your muscle tissue, oil base is more affective but it's harder. Rub out you calf and help it move around. I'd think applying heat would help a bit too. Good luck and hang in there


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Dude, stick with LARGER muscle groups, and if need be split your dosages so you aren't putting to much in one area... That shit has to disperse an move through your muscle tissue, oil base is more affective but it's harder. Rub out you calf and help it move around. I'd think applying heat would help a bit too. Good luck and hang in there


 
The slightest pressure causes stinging pain in my calf, about all I can do is apply heat. Its day 3 and I'm still crippled, and it hurts worse... what a painful mistake ive made, FUCK


----------



## Ravager (Apr 1, 2011)

A few more days bro and it will feel better....

I was toying with the calf idea lately too, glad I read this!  

Hang in there, almost gone.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 1, 2011)

oh jesus calf shot with prop! i would die


----------



## colorado (Apr 1, 2011)

Believe it or not, it gets better. My first time, I shot my delts. The pain was bad. After a while you body understands what's going on and it gets easier. BUT, every once in a while it will still catch up to you and hurt regardless.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been there so many times from some crappy UGL shit I had... These threads make me smile. My rule of thumb was as long as it gets better in a week or under, and not worse, nothing to worry about.

limping around you look and feel like fool. 

Howz the calf today, bro?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I've been there so many times from some crappy UGL shit I had... These threads make me smile. My rule of thumb was as long as it gets better in a week or under, and not worse, nothing to worry about.
> 
> limping around you look and feel like fool.
> 
> Howz the calf today, bro?



No improvement as of yet


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm starting to get worried. I looked at my calf a moment ago and I saw a lot of white-heads (pimples or whatever they're called) popping up... my calf also looks swollen, and rock hard to the touch


----------



## Ravager (Apr 2, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> I'm starting to get worried. I looked at my calf a moment ago and I saw a lot of white-heads (pimples or whatever they're called) popping up... my calf also looks swollen, and rock hard to the touch



Any day now this thing will crest and it will feel better probably quickly. If it passes a week then I'd worry.

Take a hot hot bath.

I'd love to see a picture of this.

Have you tried wrapping it in ace bandage? (sprain wraps)


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 2, 2011)

Was this from your regular supplier? I'd give a week also, take aspirin for the pain


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 2, 2011)

Last time that happened to me, I ended up getting a sterile abscess. Hope that isn't the case for you brother.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Apr 2, 2011)

pro knots up on me wherever i shoot it never got pimples though. virgin muscle is gonna hurt anyway. i would go inch deep at most in calf. hit my biceps with test suspension with 23 1.5 but go only inch deep. hurts like a mother fucker next day but pain is a part of the glory. rub and work that shit out. I would go top and side of quads and also your ass that will give you 6 sites. pro is short ester so i like to hit it eod. shit if im bored more than that. like the test cyp myself with eq and tren keeps me lean. dont know what your going for but usually pro is used in cutting stack.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 2, 2011)

YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger - Stop Whining


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 2, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Last time that happened to me, I ended up getting a sterile abscess. Hope that isn't the case for you brother.


 
how common are these and do you need to see a doc if you get one?

this isnt exactly making me a happy camper going with prop for my first cycle coming up soon


----------



## colorado (Apr 2, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> how common are these and do you need to see a doc if you get one?
> 
> this isnt exactly making me a happy camper going with prop for my first cycle coming up soon



You'll be fine. My first cycle was with test p. 

Is it a struggle at times? Yes.

Is test p the best? Yes.

The immediate, lean gains of test p make it a steroid of choice. It can be a mother fucker at times. But it is my weapon of choice when it comes to test.


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 2, 2011)

You are not alone brother, try to use a hot towel or hot water bottle on it for a few minutes after you pin.

Noticed a minor difference with and without doing so.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 2, 2011)

colorado said:


> You'll be fine. My first cycle was with test p.
> 
> Is it a struggle at times? Yes.
> 
> ...


 
yea thats definately why i chose it over enth or cyp.  my vials are from GP which ive heard is pretty smooth and relatively less painful.  either way im liking the look of this 8 week 350mg test cycle with anavar at 70mg weeks 1-6.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 3, 2011)

My prop is GP. Goes in very smooth, no pain at all. 

I'm still staggering around with my calf. Kindve angry I cant hit legs or do cardio for awhile, but atleast I'm not totally fucked.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 3, 2011)

I get considerable pain from prop when I pin in the lower body like glutes and quads. It helped me to just stick to pinning delts and pecs when using prop. A least if it is sore you don't limp around like an ass.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 4, 2011)

Most the pain is gone, however I've still got the strange acne-like blotches on my calf. No more appeared after the 2nd day. My calf is still pretty tight, and a little swelled, but I'm pretty sure it will go back to normal soon enough. From now on it's delts, quads, and glutes for me.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 4, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Most the pain is gone, however I've still got the strange acne-like blotches on my calf. No more appeared after the 2nd day. My calf is still pretty tight, and a little swelled, but I'm pretty sure it will go back to normal soon enough. From now on it's delts, quads, and glutes for me.





Soon it will be just a memory and you may even find yourself contemplating the calf again down the road....


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 4, 2011)

No where near as bad as Test Suspension though, IMO.
I hate that stuff.


----------

